# Malediven März 2009



## story300 (22. April 2009)

Am 28.03.2009 war es wieder mal soweit. Eine weitere Big-Game-Angelreise stand uns bevor.

 Im Vorfeld wurde wieder viel per Email geschrieben und erfragt / abgestimmt. Die Vorfreude ist immer kaum auszuhalten.
Für unseren Nick war es die erste Reise auf die Malediven und somit war er besonders gespannt, der Rest unserer Gruppe war schonmal dort und wußte was auf ihn zukommen würde.

Also alle treffen sich wie geplant am Nachmittag des 28.03.09 am Frankfurter Flughafen gegen 16 Uhr, unser Flug war für 20 Uhr angemerkt. Also hatten wir noch genug Zeit um bei Kaffee und Bier die letzten Stunden mit gemeinsamen persönlichen Gesprächen ausklingen zu lassen. Robert hatte uns noch auf dem Flughafen besucht und so war es besonders schön , das sich mal wieder alle persönlich sehen konnten.

Die Zeit verging wie im Fluge und schon war es soweit, ab zum Check-Inn, dieser verlief absolut problemlos mit unseren jeweils 50 Kilo Freigepäck.
Nach rund 9 Stunden Flug sind wir endlich in Male dem Flughafen auf den Malediven angekommen und wie immer erdrückte einem die heisse Luft förmlich.
Vom Eigner Mohamed fehlte zunächst jede Spur und so konnten unsere vom Nikotinentzug geschwächten Mitreisenden erstmal tief "Auftanken".

Gegen 10.15 Uhr Ortszeit ( Zeitverschiebung 3-4 Stunden je nach Sommer oder Winterzeit) war Mohamed Senior dann anwesend und teilte uns mit, das wir auf einem Feiertag angereist sind und wir noch auf Wasser und Diesel warten müssten, dies würde erst ab 14 Uhr geben.
Also ab auf´s Boot, die Kandi Hibaru und schonmal in aller Ruhe unser Angelgeschirr fertig richten, was bei diesen Temperaturen in den ersten Stunden ziemlich schweißtriebend war. Aber nach gut einem Tag hat sich der Körper daran gewöhnt und man kann es durchaus aushalten.

Nun muss man dazu sagen, das der März und der April auf den Malediven sowas wie der "Hochsommer" bei uns ist, aber dafür hat man auch wenig Probleme mit Wind, den mit zuviel Wind kann es schonmal vorkommen das man trotz des großen Bootes im Hafen liegen bleibt.

 Um 15 Uhr ging es endlich los, vollgetankt mit Wasser und Diesel ging es in den Norden der Malediven.
 Die restlichen 3 Stunden vom ersten Angeltag ging nichts mehr. Wir mussten am ersten Abend also auf frischen Fisch verzichten.







Eigentlich bin ich bei den letzten Touren am Morgen immer der erste an Bord ,gewesen während alle anderen noch in den tiefsten Träumen liegen. Doch als ich am nächsten Morgen gegen 6 Uhr auf dem Oberdeck angekommen bin, war ich der letzte. Und das sollte sich die ganze Reise auch nicht ändern.

 Es gibt also noch frühere Frühausteher als mich.
 An diesem Tag konnten wir einige schöne Fische landen. Darunter 1 Sailfisch, 2 Doraden von 9 Kg und 11 Kg, 2 Wahoo´s von 11 Kg und 13 Kg einen mittleren Needlefisch sowie einen Barakuda von 12 Kg.














Am Abend wurde noch etwas mit Naturködern gefischt und Nick hatte einen kleinen Hai gefangen welcher schnell wieder schwimmen durfte. Es wurde noch kurz etwas geschwommen ( was keine wirkliche Abkühlung bringt ) und dann zeigte sich die Müdigkeit.



Am folgenden Tag konnten wir weitere Sailfische , Doraden und Wahoo´s fangen, ausserdem gingen einige Giant-Trevally´s in Größen von 10 - 17 Kilo fangen.



























In den folgenden Tagen gab es viele schöne Fische und alle waren "Happy" Tagsüber hatten wir einen Langustenfischer gesehen und wir beauftragten unseren Skipper Ibrahim für uns einige zu ersteigern.

 Also rein ins Dingi ( ein kleines Beiboot mit 15 PS Aussenbordmotor ) und rüber zum Fischer.
 Ibrahim brachte uns 4 große Langusten zum Stückpreis von 25 US-Dollar, welche sofort in die Küche wanderten.
 Am Abend gab es ein regelrechtes Festessen welches wir völlig "überfressen" beendet haben.
 Wirklich sehr lecker diese Tierchen und so frisch sonst kaum zu bekommen.






 Am kommenden Tag fingen wir unter anderem einen 25.5 Kg schweren Barakuda einige Wahoo´s und Sailfische.
 Die Tour war einfach traumhaft und die Fänge überaschten uns doch sehr. Also war einfach freuen und geniessen angesagt.












 Oben im Norden angekommen fingen wir sehr viele Red-Snapper sowie Yellow-Fin-Thune, welche jedoch nur zwischen 6.5 Kg und 12.5 Kg lagen. Stellten jedoch eine schöne Abwechselung in der täglichen Fischerei und vor allem auf dem Speiseplan dar. Auch die Wahoo´s ( welche auch wirklich sehr lecker sind ) gingen jeden Tag an die Köder.











In den kommenden Tagen folgten noch einige Doraden um die 10 Kg sowie diverse Yellow-Fin´s , Dog-Thun´s um die 9 Kg, Baracudas um die 13 Kg sowie Wahoo´s zwischen 10 und 13 Kg.




















Wir querten nochmal den Langusten Fischer und konnten nicht wiederstehen und Skipper Ibrahim zusammen mit unseren Nick stattetem dem Fischerboot nochmal einen Besuch ab... das Ergebniss... überdehnte Magenwände, aber für solch ein Essen nimmt man es schonmal in kauf.






Es ging langsam zurück Richtung Male , auf dem Rückweg hielten wir noch an verschiednen Einheimischen Inseln, den jeder von unserer Crew wollte uns unbendingt mal bei sich Zuhause auf seinem Heimat-Eiland zum Kaffee/Tee einladen.
Sicherlich nicht ganz uneigennützig, den so konnten die Jungs endlich auch mal wieder Ihre Familien wiedersehen und bedankten sich dafür halt mit Kaffee/Tee und verschienenen leckeren selbstgemachten Gebäcken.

Es war auch mal interissant zu sehen wie die Einheimischen doch tatsächlich auf den Malediven leben, fern ab von den Touristen-Inseln.
Unser Ankommen auf diesen Inseln war immer ein wirklicher Höhepunkt auf der Insel, innerhalb weniger Minuten war der Anlegeplatz voll mit Bewohner verschiedener Altergruppen und wir hatten auch immer genug frischen Fisch dabei um diesen dort zu vergeben.

So lernten wir nach und nach die Familien unserer Crewmitglieder kennen. Die Leute sind durch weg freundlich wenn auch zurückhaltet neugierig.
Generell ist es auf den Einheimischen-Inseln für Touristen verboten diese zu betreten, man bekommt eine Ausnahmegenehmigung durch das Insel-Office welches auf jeder Insel verteten ist, wenn ein Einheimischer diesen besuch durch uns Touristen wünscht.

Auf manchen sehr abgelegenen Inseln wird dieser Besuch dann duch einen Mitarbeiter des Insel-Office Büros begleitet, auf anderen etwas größeren Inseln geht es auch ohne begleitung jedoch mit vorherigen Anmeldung.

Einem Mitglied unserer Crew konnten wir noch einen großen Wunsch erfüllen, er fragte uns ob wir nicht ein Foto seiner Familie an seinem Haus machen könnten und dieses bei der nächsten Tour in einem Jahr mitbringen könnten.
Für uns ist ein Foto nicht´s besonderes, aber für diese Familie auf einer wirklich kleinen sehr abgelegenen Insel ( Begleitung durch Insel Officce Mitarbeiter ) ein absoluter Höhepunkt.
Der Hausherr stellte seine Familie in seinem Garten nebeneinander auf ( so wie bei uns früher die Schulfotografen ) und ich knippste einige Bilder der Familie.






Dieses Foto liessen wir dann aber noch am letzten Tag unseres Urlaubes in Male entwickeln und überreichten es an Bord dem netten Mann. Er hat sich so sehr gefreut, man kann es in Worten nicht ausdrücken, hatte er doch frühestenes in einigen Monaten damit gerechnet.

Der Abflug stand am kommenden Morgen bevor und die Crew überaschte uns noch mit einen wunderschön hergerichteten Abschieds-Festessen.
 Sowas hatte ich dahin noch nicht erlebt, der Koch war einfach super.







Unser Abschiedsessen


  Abschliessend noch ein paar Foto´s ohne Reihenfolge.

























​

Gruß André


----------



## story300 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

Leider sind hier die IMG-Befehle auf 20 Bilder eingeschränkt, daher fehlen einige Bilder im Bericht. Bei Bedarf werde ich weitere Bilder anhängen.

Gruß André


----------



## sunny (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

Traumhaft #6#6, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## bacalo (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Traumhaft #6#6, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


 
Stimmt#6

Danke für diesen Bericht!


----------



## Dart (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

Klasse Bericht, schicke Bilder, dickes Petrie#6
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

Danke für diesen Klassebericht und den vielen Fotos. Gerne noch mehr!


----------



## Doc Plato (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

Toller Bericht! Danke für die Fotos #6#6#6

Evt. kannst Du mir ja PN verraten wieviel so ein Urlaub mit allem Zip und Zap kostet? 

"Neidische" Grüße

Doc |wavey:


----------



## freibadwirt (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

Super Bericht #6da muß ich auch mal hin .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

...geiler Bericht, geniale Photos...
...danke dafür...


----------



## story300 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Toller Bericht! Danke für die Fotos #6#6#6
> 
> Evt. kannst Du mir ja PN verraten wieviel so ein Urlaub mit allem Zip und Zap kostet?
> 
> ...



Solch eine Tour hat keine festen Preise.
Die Flüge sind immer Unterschiedlich und die versch. Boote auch.
Dann kommt es noch drauf an ob du zu zweit oder zu viert oder zu sechst auf ein Boot willst.

Es sind 6 Kabinen zu 2 Betten auf den Booten.
Die Singaporeleutchen sind mit bis zu 10 Anglern auf solch ein Boot.

Aber rechne mal grob bei 4 Leuten von 2500 bis 3500 Euro, je nach Boot und Flug an Reisekosten. ZZgl Trinkgeld und Köderauswahl ect. also nichts was man jedes Jahr macht.

Gruß André


----------



## noworkteam (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

Besten Dank für die feinen Bilder und den Bericht,..,besten Dank das mein Warten auf den Abflug Richtung Mauritius jetzt noch schwerer fällt, und besten Dank das ich jetzt doch noch mal über die Anzahl meiner Angeltage nachdenken muss ..

PS. Gott ich glaube das wird jetzt nicht gerade billiger werden 

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

...stell dich mal nicht an Jan...


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht! Irgendwann, ja irgendwann.......


----------



## FalkenFisch (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

Thank´s for sharing#6.

Ich muss da auch nochmal hin:g


----------



## Pain (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

Top Bericht & top Fotos...mehr davon


----------



## Marlin1 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!

Das hört sich ja rundum gelungen an !

Ich glaube ich muß tatsächlich auch mal über die Malediven nachdenken.

Das ist ja Fischen vom Feinsten und vor allem Selfmade Fishing
vom feinsten.

Alle Fischarten querbeet und fast immer etwas los.
Beneidenswert und Glückwunsch zu den Trohy Fischen, da sind ja echte Kracher dabei gewesen.

Doch !! Ich bin schon ein wenig neidisch. #6

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Zacharias Zander (26. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

Ein Traum...


----------



## GiantKiller (26. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

klasse fänge.

wäre ein traum für mich mal 2 wochen auf so einem boot zu fahren.

habt ihr nur geschleppt und naturköderangeln gemacht oder auch mal angehalten zum jiggen/spinnen/poppern?


habt ihr auch die erfahrung gemacht, dass dort aller müll vom boot ins wasser geworfen wird? habe das in einem anderen bericht gelesen und finde das nicht so toll. wenn sich da mehrmals kunden beschweren gehen die evt auch besser mit der natur um.


----------



## Nick_A (29. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*

Hi zusammen, 

entdecke den Bericht von Eurem klasse Trip leider erst jetzt.

Wirklich toll geschrieben, feine Fänge und super Fotos...allererste Sahne ! :m Insbesondere der Barracuda war ja echt ein MONSTER !!! #6

@ Nick #h

....tolle Shorts ! Die kenn ich irgendwoher !  

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (29. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven März 2009*



story300 schrieb:


> Leider sind hier die IMG-Befehle auf 20 Bilder eingeschränkt, daher fehlen einige Bilder im Bericht. Bei Bedarf werde ich weitere Bilder anhängen.
> 
> Gruß André





*Bei Bedarf, André ?!?!?

HER DAMIT !!! :m #6*


----------

